# Traveler kid's dog remains by his side to the end



## Shakou (Mar 9, 2013)

This made me cry.


----------



## p4r4d0x (Mar 9, 2013)

That is a very lucky dog, it's unfortunate another seemingly good person fell to such circumstances.

This video brings a similar kind of emotion from me. This dog was not so lucky, it is very difficult for someone like me as a dog lover to.watch. 
So, I feel it's necessary to suggest viewer discretion.
But, more importantly to see things for what they truly are and not what they appear to be.
With much hesitation, I present to you voting taxpayers taxdollars hard at work.


Forgive me if anyone finds this offensive.


----------



## Shakou (Mar 9, 2013)

Yep, I saw that video when the incident first happened. The dog actually did live and was placed in a rescue after. I'm a little conflicted about the shooting of her, because I don't believe anyone should have to deal with getting bit by a dog, regardless of the dog's reasons. They could have just maced or tazed her though if they felt that threatened.


----------



## sucio (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm not sure what's up but I don't see anything after " this made me cry" there's been a couple other post with the same deal I see nothin? Idk I guess it's my phone


----------



## Shakou (Mar 9, 2013)

sucio said:


> I'm not sure what's up but I don't see anything after " this made me cry" there's been a couple other post with the same deal I see nothin? Idk I guess it's my phone


 
There's a link to a video, which should be there. Not sure why you can't see it, but here's the actual link: youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=U4-sFuqxIek


----------



## p4r4d0x (Mar 9, 2013)

Shakou said:


> Yep, I saw that video when the incident first happened. The dog actually did live and was placed in a rescue after. I'm a little conflicted about the shooting of her, because I don't believe anyone should have to deal with getting bit by a dog, regardless of the dog's reasons. They could have just maced or tazed her though if they felt that threatened.



I'm very happy to hear the dog survived, hopefully with a full recovery.
I'm absolutely against that dog being shot in the first place.
It was the ladies fault in my opinion, not the dog.
Why was she even standing so close to defensive dog and then all rapidly moving away, that's exactly how somebody gets bit.



sucio said:


> I'm not sure what's up but I don't see anything after " this made me cry" there's been a couple other post with the same deal I see nothin? Idk I guess it's my phone



It's an embedded YouTube video.
Are you using an Android phone? If so, the stock browser or tapatalk?


----------



## Shakou (Mar 9, 2013)

p4r4d0x said:


> I'm very happy to hear the dog survived, hopefully with a full recovery.
> I'm absolutely against that dog being shot in the first place.
> It was the ladies fault in my opinion, not the dog.
> Why was she even standing so close to defensive dog and then all rapidly moving away, that's exactly how somebody gets bit.


 
I think they were trying to help the guy on the ground,and obviously couldn't unless they got close enough. But I don't see why that should warrant the dog to die, when it's clear she was just protecting her owner. They could have and should have used non-lethal self defense methods. I know atleast one of my dogs would have done the same in that situation, but is actually a really nice dog otherwise.


----------



## p4r4d0x (Mar 9, 2013)

Exactly. 
And as a professional pitbull wrestler (3x squat champion), there is nothing to it but to do it.

Watch out for the mouth.

There's guys in swamps, wrestling 10 foot gators, barefoot, with success, unarmed, by themselves.


----------



## Shakou (Mar 9, 2013)

I can remember when I was a kid, back in the 90's, cops would NEVER shoot a dog, unless that dog was seriously trying to kill someone. If they felt like the dog was going to bite them, they'd mace it, and at the worse taze it. These days cops will shoot a dog just for barking at them.

I don't know if people have just gotten more cowardly or just don't give a shit anymore. Probably both.


----------



## p4r4d0x (Mar 9, 2013)

Yeah, probably both. Good point.
Notice how the cop wildly fired from the hip around all those people.
A dogbite is much more traumatic than a gunshot.
*NOT*

The way I see it the police sign up to get hurt "by protecting and serving" not signing up to potentially unintentionally hurt those they're trying to protect because they're scared of themselves being hurt.

I guess our thanks should go to the fear mongering modern day mainstream media for introducing a stigma that causes everyone to be scared of terriers, an animal once hailed as the best family dog.


----------



## Shakou (Mar 9, 2013)

p4r4d0x said:


> Yeah, probably both. Good point.
> Notice how the cop wildly fired from the hip around all those people
> That's so much safer than the dog.
> *NOT*
> ...


 
What get's me is the second cop MACES the dog AFTER it's shot. WTF. That situation was handled very poorly.

I believe firmly though that no one should have to deal with getting bit by a dog, and just as a dog has the right to defend itself, people do too. Most normal dogs however aren't looking to seriously hurt you, and will back off if you stand your ground and show them you're not going to take their shit. In the past, I've threatened dog's with sticks and rocks, and that was enough to send them packing. At most, I'd mace a dog if I thought it was going hurt my dogs or someone else, but would NEVER kill one.

I think it's pretty clear that most cops, as most people in general, aren't very dog savvy. If that dog wanted to actually hurt someone, it would have done a lot more then charge at their feet, then retreat back to it's owner. Dogs aren't stupid, they know when shit isn't right, and will protect their owners when they are weak and unable to protect themselves. That's what a good dog does. Wish more people respected that.


----------



## kokomojoe (Mar 9, 2013)

I don't think anyone deserves to get bit by a dog but at the same time, I think there's VERY rare circumstances that justify using lethal force on a dog.


----------



## p4r4d0x (Mar 9, 2013)

Yeah, I didn't want to be the first to say it. 
But do you think the situation in the video qualified?


----------



## Shakou (Mar 9, 2013)

p4r4d0x said:


> Yeah, I didn't want to be the first to say it.
> But do you think the situation in the video qualified?


 
In this video, no way. I wouldn't have passed judgement if they simply maced it or tazed it, but to shoot it for snapping at their legs when they got to close to it's owner who was unconscious on the ground? That's completely out of line.


----------



## the wizard (Mar 11, 2013)

didn't read any of the post but watched that second video and it made me want to murk fucking pigs. i dont understand how you can be a grown ass man and feel like you have to shoot a fucking dog cause its growling or protecting its owner. fucking cowards


----------



## Zorila (Apr 18, 2013)

oh, so it's ok to casualy pepperspray and smack people, but dogs... when you are attacked by a dog, don't pepperspray, don't smack him in the head, shoot him, shoot him because people ar for pepper spraying and dogs are for shooting. fockn idiots



the wizard said:


> didn't read any of the post but watched that second video and it made me want to murk fucking pigs. i dont understand how you can be a grown ass man and feel like you have to shoot a fucking dog cause its growling or protecting its owner. fucking cowards


 
I feel ya... fucking pigs


----------



## Shakou (May 20, 2013)

It looks like the dog from the NYC cop shooting video is actually doing well. She's lost an eye and her hearing in one ear, but is alive and well, and will actually be up for adoption soon. https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10152053706250321.888737.144262285320&type=3


----------



## johnnymarie (Jan 28, 2014)

RIP corey. love you dude.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 11, 2014)

p4r4d0x said:


> Forgive me if anyone finds this offensive.



What I find most disturbing about that video was the Officer's willingness to fire a gun in damn near the same direction of the guy having a seizure with what sounds like tons of people around. Not brave at all, kind of stupid even. 

Police training follows:
Rule#1: getchyer fuckin' pepper spray out when dealing with animal you don't work with.
Rule#2: a dog only bites a piece of shit, so you know you're on the menu.

Shoot me a PM if you need more training.


----------

